# Ilife 09 et PPC G4



## djisens (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai cherché sur le forum car je me disais que la question à due être posée mais je n'est pas trouver.

Donc voilà, je voulais savoir si Ilife 09 marcher sur powermac G4 FW800?

Car j'aurais besoin de GarageBand et je voulais être sur qu'il marche avant de l'acheter...
Je sais que Iwork 09 marche alors il y a peu être une petite chance.

Je vous remercie d'avance.
Anthony


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2010)

Voilà ce qu'indique l'AppleStore


----------



## djisens (13 Juin 2010)

Ba je te remercie, j'ai pas pensé à chercher là....

Je suis vert GarageBand ne marchera donc pas....

Vous auriez pas une solution?


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2010)

djisens a dit:


> Ba je te remercie, j'ai pas pensé à chercher là....
> 
> Je suis vert GarageBand ne marchera donc pas....
> 
> Vous auriez pas une solution?



Je réécris ce qui est indiqué:
"La fonctionnalité Apprendre à jouer de GarageBand nécessite un Mac Intel doté d'un double coeur"

Il ne s'agit donc QUE de CETTE fonctionnalité de GarageBand. Le reste fonctionne! (si tu as bien MacOS X 10.5.6 minimum bien sûr...)


----------



## djisens (13 Juin 2010)

A ba j'avais mal compris....

De toute façon c'est pas possible j'ai tiger dessus :S
Une solution?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2010)

djisens a dit:


> Une solution?


T'installes Leo.

ou bien

Tu restes en iLife 08.


----------



## djisens (13 Juin 2010)

ok, mais on peu encore le trouver illife 08?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2010)

En neuf, non. Faut chercher en occas'


----------

